# A Question for all of the female members...



## BigElectricKat (Apr 21, 2020)

Just wondering how many of our female members are FFA's?


----------



## Corey (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Jaycee (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## PiggiesLove (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Funtastic curves (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm not. I'm attracted to all sizes.


----------



## Metallicalover99 (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## landshark (Apr 30, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> I'm not. I'm attracted to all sizes.



And bless you for that!

Xoxo, 
The smallest guy on dims


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 30, 2020)

Yeppers


----------



## Ffancy (Apr 30, 2020)

Damn skippy I am.


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Apr 30, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> I'm not. I'm attracted to all sizes.



I copy this.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 1, 2020)

I gave this question more thought last night. I don't think I'm locked into a particular size, but am very much aware that I'm hardwired to find the big fellas.


----------



## Jaycee (May 1, 2020)

littlefairywren said:


> I gave this question more thought last night. I don't think I'm locked into a particular size, but am very much aware that I'm hardwired to find the big fellas.




I think you hit the nail on the head for me as well! I find a range of big guys attractive, but most definitely hardwired to big guys.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 1, 2020)

I'm one of the bi-sizuals myself


----------



## kinkykitten (May 2, 2020)

Full on proud FFA here!!!


----------



## femaleseat (May 2, 2020)




----------



## JackCivelli (May 3, 2020)

Ffancy said:


> Damn skippy I am.


My favorite answer on this thread!  lol


----------



## Barbsjw (May 4, 2020)

I'm not SPECIFICALLY a FFA, ending up with a BHM was a coincidence.


----------



## Anjula (May 13, 2020)

Always and forever. I’ve realized how much I’m used to fat guys couple of days ago when me and bf casually put some random porn with cute girl and SLIM guy and I was literally blown away. Like seriously, is that how it looks? I’ve never even watched a skinny dude porn in my life not to mention actually hitting some skinny ass. No offense to skinny cuties, but I’m as FA as they get when it comes to men. When it comes to girls my taste is broader tho, wonder why


----------



## Jaycee (May 14, 2020)

Anjula said:


> Always and forever. I’ve realized how much I’m used to fat guys couple of days ago when me and bf casually put some random porn with cute girl and SLIM guy and I was literally blown away. Like seriously, is that how it looks? Seriously, I’ve never even watched a skinny dude porn in my life not to mention actually hitting some skinny ass. No offense to skinny cuties, but as FA as they get when it comes to men. When it comes to girls my taste is broader tho, wonder why




I've never watched it "regular" porn either. It also does not appeal to me in any way.


----------



## lille (May 16, 2020)

Absolutely


----------



## sugar and spice (May 17, 2020)

I'm attracted to all sizes.


----------



## truethat (May 17, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> Just wondering how many of our female members are FFA's?


----------



## Tad (May 19, 2020)

truethat said:


>


Great first post, Truethat! Now maybe ride that momentum, and post in an introduction thread?


----------



## ODFFA (May 22, 2020)

<--- Obviously


----------



## jakemcduck (May 29, 2020)

Thank you, ladies. You really are the best. Warms my heart to know you're out there. ❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## sarahee543 (Jun 16, 2020)

Me, definitely.


----------



## north2alaska (Jun 19, 2020)

I am, but it also seems to depend on the guys' frame overall. And shape of the belly.


----------



## Mel KM (Jul 3, 2020)

Guilty as charged!


----------



## Kompliziert (Jul 4, 2020)

The bigger, the better!


----------

